
The Unlikely Medical History of Chocolate Syrup - ohjeez
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/unlikely-medical-history-chocolate-syrup-180964779/?no-ist
======
delinka
"Pharmacists once used chocolate syrup to mask the bitter flavor of their
remedies"

As a flavoring, not with a medicinal use all its own.

~~~
Dylan16807
That does work really well, I've used it on crushed pills.

------
coldcode
I've always wondered what the original flavor of Coke tasted like with Cocaine
as an ingredient.

~~~
yters
Still is made with coca leaves, so probably similar.

~~~
surement
Indeed. For anyone wondering:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stepan_Company](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stepan_Company)

~~~
ianai
Wow, that's genuinely shocking. Had someone told me that at a party I wouldn't
have believed them.

~~~
King-Aaron
It surprised me when I started working in a cardiovascular lab and seeing
legit cocaine in the 'drugs of addiction' cabinet. Turns out it's an extremely
good vascular constrictor and is still used in certain hospitals around the
place.

~~~
girvo
Especially for sinus surgery. My mother had it used in hers! Odd, isnt it, but
we use morphine for pain relief so I guess it's not that crazy.

------
skookumchuck
Chocolate milk was also originally sold as a way to sell milk that was an
inferior grade.

~~~
agumonkey
I wonder what % of all products started this way.

Also related, milk producers that are being milked (sic) by distribution
giants are now pivoting to icecream because 1) they can sell at much much
higher profit 2) traditionally made ice cream was forgotten and people realize
how better the flavour is

~~~
mhb
What is this traditional method that is superior? There seem to already be
plenty of excellent commercial brands as well as purveyors using various
liquid gases for rapid freezing with minimal crystal growth.

~~~
khedoros1
The ingredients are usually something like egg yolks, heavy cream, sugar, and
vanilla (or other flavorings). It's put into a freezing container, where the
edges are constantly scraped by paddles.

There may be excellent commercial brands, but most of what's out there is
crap.

~~~
mhb
Yeah I've done that. Ben and Jerry's does it better. I don't think there's any
Great Ice Cream Awakening - I see more and more premium brands on the shelf.
They all exceed my criteria for being excellent. People who are happy with
crap will still buy crap.

